# Bathroom Fan to remove dust ?



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

I was thinking . . . how would a bathroom fan work to remove sawdust in the shop? I know that when vented to the outside it will suck the warm heated air out as well . . . but would it work at removing dust?

similar to this one - http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100066718&categoryID=500524

Im thinking it would probably clog up with dust as it is used to move moisture.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Bath fans are way to small to move the amount of air and dust in a shop. You will need a much larger fan or multiple fans to get good air movement.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a small fan, about 80-100 cfm, that I run to help keep the fumes down when I'm finishing. It doesn't move enough air to over ride the heater but will remove most of the fumes in a rather short amount of time.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

For dust, this would be my minimum recommendation:

Grizzly Heavy-Duty Hanging Air Filter

Don't imaging it would be too hard to sell the better half on the idea…After all it is a health issue. Dust collection and filtering was an easy sell for me.


----------



## PetVet (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey Zuki, what I did was buy a cheap 20 inch fan, got for $17, and then I tape a 20×20 " fan filter to the infeed side of it. You wouldn't believe the amount of dust it collects! I run it any time I am in the shop.


----------



## freedhardwoods (May 11, 2008)

What PetVet said.


----------



## treeman (Dec 15, 2008)

The best method I have found is to salvage a blower unit from a furnace/AC that has been replaced. Check your local heating and air places and ask them to save one for you. Once you have it; build a box to enclose it, size it to fit some standard furnace filters. Use filters in multiple and use an electrostatic filter in the mix. I also use a washable prefilter at the front of the filter stack as it takes the most abuse and filters out the large particles. This helps to make the more expensive electrostatic filters last longer.

I find this unit to outperform most commercial units and they are very inexpensive to make. Ths filters usually cost more than the rest of the unit. The unit I am currently using filters down to .3 microns.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

A bathroom fan might work if your shop is no bigger than a coat closet, lol. In a double garage I have a cyclone dust collector, a air filtration unit hung from the ceiling and sometimes when sanding I also keep a box fan close by that I built some channel for a furnace filter to slide into.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

may work a bit until the motor gets caked with dust and stops working.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

LOL Woodchuck.

Yea . . . I didn't think it would be a super idea. Just thought I would float the concept to get opinions on this el cheapo dust reduction system.

I think I'm going to look into petvets idea.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

if your reffering to airborne sawdust I have such a set up I made with underfelt carpet underfelt that is the wooly kind used as a set of filters.These are set up over my benchsaw it does work quite well actually but then I would never try to remove dust direct from a machine with it, and have big extractors for this twin bad type. In the air though over a dusty machine it works remember I have two in the unit push pull arangement it works very well.AQlistair


----------



## RichardB (Nov 5, 2008)

I got here late, but I'll echo everyone else: NO

Fart fans can't hardly get rid of stink, let alone shower steam! A commercial kitchen range hood might pull the dust, but it will suck all the heat out too. Look for an old squirrel-cage furnace fan, or even a cheap box fan like the others said.


----------

